# Tegu keeps scratching everything INCLUDING ME



## Emma Townsend (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi so my adult female tegu seems to have figured out she can move things with her claws and has been following me occasionally and clawing me? What does this mean?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Wel ome. It means nothing of consequence.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 17, 2020)

Not an expert but I also think this could maybe scent marking if shes coming into adult maturity......... Trying to entice a male to her.


----------



## Mikeiam (Jul 21, 2020)

Maybe she’s just clingy and wants attention


----------



## rats (Jul 22, 2020)

Hope you keep her nails trimmed so they aren't sharp! I have thin slates (real slate sheets, not tiles that look like slate) on the floor of Foley's cage, to keep his nails trimmed when he walks on them. No problem with sharp claws for me


----------



## Andrewpo (Jul 26, 2020)

If you can hold him or her have someone use nail clipers and just take the tip of the nail off dulls them down pretty good


----------

